# UPDATE-Aufforderung mit mehreren Bedingungen



## Manstein (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich will über ein Formular einen Datensatz in einer MySQL-Datenbank verändert.


```
$sql = "UPDATE tabelle SET satz1=('$satz1') 
WHERE satz2='$satz2' AND satz3='$satz3'";
```

Jetzt benötige ich aber noch eine weitere WHERE Bedingung. Wenn ich diese mit einem weiteren AND anschliesse, passiert gar nichts mehr.

Was muss ich machen?

Gruss
Manstein


----------



## Matthias_Nordwig (5. Oktober 2005)

Das sieht soweit richtig aus. Wie soll denn das fertige SQL-Statement aussehen?
Man kann die SQL-Fehler mit mysql_error() übrigens auch ausgeben, falls es welche gibt die nicht angezeigt werden.


MfG
Matthias Nordwig


----------



## Gudy (5. Oktober 2005)

$sql = "UPDATE tabelle SET 'satz1'=`$satz1` 
WHERE ('satz2'=`$satz2`) AND ('satz3'=`$satz3`)";

so müsste es hinhauen...
die klammern können auch weg, find es so nur übersichtlicher


----------



## Manstein (5. Oktober 2005)

Das gesamte SQL-Statement soll so aussehen:

```
$sql = "UPDATE tabelle SET satz1=('$satz1')  
WHERE satz2='$satz2' AND satz3='$satz3' 
AND satz4='$satz4'";
```


----------



## bfsdasauge (5. Oktober 2005)

Vermutlich hast du ein Problem, weil es nicht in eine Zeile reinpasst.

Versuchs mal so:
$sql = "UPDATE tabelle SET satz1=('$satz1') " .
          "WHERE satz2='$satz2' " .
          "AND satz3='$satz3' " .
          "AND satz4='$satz4' ";


----------

